# Canon a35f help



## Danny_511 (Jan 29, 2013)

So...me being extremely excited about being a street photog, I bought an a35f for 10 bucks. I figured the batteries were dead so I took em out, I didnt want corrosion. I played withit for a second and noticed the advance lever was stuck. I opened up the back and tried it and the lever advanced. I tried tl fire the shutter, but the aperture blades were closed so the shutter didnt go off. It doesnt feel stuck, it travels thr whole way down. Im chalking it up to not having a battery, could this be the case? If its not, ill just hold out for this Canonet 28.


----------

